# POWERLINE Labor Day ??



## Dobie (Apr 9, 2012)

It's about that time again... Anyone from up north headed to powerline park in Ohio Labor Day weekend? I got about 20 from the 716 Going.:rockn:
Also anyone got a ******* rig they looking to sell ...by buddie just sold his outty 1k and needs a ride.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Think I am I still have the brute as of now lol. Maybe hook up and stay together this time and then you guys can see some real mudin.:beer:


----------



## Dobie (Apr 9, 2012)

Man that's it just brute mike?!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Haha


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Not going to make powerline I'm going to whetstone wv.


----------



## Dobie (Apr 9, 2012)

Bummer! How's the place in vw, never heard of that one. Maybe we meet up next time


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Not sure never been there but has 23 miles of trail and its free and legal private property to ride.


----------



## Dobie (Apr 9, 2012)

Alright we'll meet up next time.... I had a new cat to show u lol


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

There's another powerline ride toward the end of September maybe go on that one its quads n sxs only.


----------



## Dobie (Apr 9, 2012)

Ya I saw that, we may do yankee lake in late September they have an atv night. Its good for a few hours of fun. Maybe we can do the one in late September. Let me know


----------

